# What do you wear under a drytop



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

www.mysterioso.com


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

NRS product called 'wavelite' I think.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

absolutely nothing!! Just kidding I really wear my favorite Elton John T-shirt . . . no not really. Actually I wear a fleece like IR thing and if its cold I wears two.

cheers
Kent


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

condoms.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Aw, come on guys, help the newbie out. You were a newbie once too. 

Don't wear a wet suit. It's a pain to put on & take off, it's expensive, it's uncomfortable, and it makes rolling harder. 

Whatever you wear under the dry top will likely get wet. Polar fleece should be OK, but it will hold quite a bit of water and it may be too warm on many days. 

Paddle shops will show you the nylon mesh shirts sold for the purpose. It's like fleece, but a thicker weeve so it doesn't hold as much water. 

Get two: a thin and a medium thickness. On really cold days, you wear both. 

Here are some links
http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?item_id=267&do=detail
http://www.outdoorplay.com/store/department3.0.asp?DeptID=157&DeptCode=LY


----------



## surfpiper (Nov 18, 2003)

a nylon t-shirt when it's not too cold (you can get cheap ones at REI), some more layering including a long sleeve Stolquist fleece when it's cold. For really cold water you can buy a waterheater top. Think of how you layer for skiing... i.e. no cotton.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Follow up question:

While dry tops are great for keeping you (mostly) dry and warm, they sure build up a powerful odor over time, even with a quick rinse after each float.

How do you wash away the pungent odor without destroying the technically advanced fabric?

Thanks!


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

What odor?? 

I would first try to not be a pussy. :roll:


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Smells like.....victory. Man you think that smells try smelling hockey gear, no comparison. I talked to Stohlquist at one point and they said when it gets nasty wash it in a 5 gallon bucket with a cap full of bleach. I always hang my gear in the garage till it dries and that prevents 90% of the smell.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

This pussy's eyes burn from the cat piss smell coming from my dry top. Any suggestions, besides a mask and swimmies?


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Mid weight wicking smelly stuff.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Stink*

Options for layering. You got a few great ones from above. Think about basic layering.

1) Base layer- quick drying, light, and moves with the body.
2) Mid-layer- heavier weight, adds distance from the shell, and works when wet.
3) Shell (your Drytop).

In paddling most people use a single base layer under their drytops. A wetsuit style top (Hydroskin- NRS= Great choice) or a thiner fleece style works best. In really cold weather people tend to add on layers. This is a great option because you can layer based on the weather, length of run, or any special needs.

As far as the stink goes... wash your stuff more often. Once a season may not cut it for your needs. Let you paddling gear dry before packing it away. And, NEVER throw wet gear in the trunk- where it can fester in the heat. The stink is really coming from you. Meaning that it's really your own skin cells that have been scrapped off by the inside of the shell. Those skin cells grow bacteria and that's what makes the smell. If you're wearing some kind of base layer- most smell can be removed in a regular wash. If you have not been wearing a base layer- the smell goes directly into the shell. You'll need to wash the jacket. Buy some "Sink the Stink". It is super strong stuff, and a little goes a long way. One ounce per 20 gallons of water.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pablito (Dec 16, 2003)

*Vinegar*

I have found that basic cooking vinegar used in the washing machine will eliminate just about any smell, use about 1/2 cup per load and regular detergent and anything will come out smelling just fine. sure its cheap but it still makes my old, old base layers come out smelling just fine


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Unless its winter or I am spending a LOT of time upside down, i am almost always too hot. I wear the thinnest sythetic shirt I can find. If its cold out I wear two and usually widh I hadn't.


If it is nice out I take my gear off streamside and go right back in with the shirt to rinse it and to cool off. Most people think I am nuts getting back in the thirty something degree water, but I find it refreshing and odor saving. I wash my poky pro every so often, but my dry top rarely goes in the washer. As stated earlier, letting your stuff dry is key. Coat hangers goa long way to facilitate that and you can hang is right in your pick up if you leave a little venting.


----------

